# Just a C99 pic.



## Mutt (Apr 27, 2009)

Bros Grimm F3's 
:48:
100% organic medium grow 400w metal halide
still got about 4-6 weeks left to go...over 3 months down from start of seed with 1 month veg. :holysheep: I lost track a while ago and just keep it as green and happy as i can....hungry thing she is. 
:farm:
one on the left grew into the light...just made it grow wider is all


----------



## Motor City Madman (Apr 27, 2009)

The infamous c99 looks great mutt I'm sure it will smoke well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2009)

looks very tastey..thanks for shareing with us


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2009)

You did that just to make me jealous, didn't you?  She looks wonderful!  You achieved your objective...I am soooo jealous.


----------



## Mutt (May 7, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You did that just to make me jealous, didn't you? She looks wonderful! You achieved your objective...I am soooo jealous.


 
hehehehehe...had to chop em early....takin over my grow doin it single cola style  ...way too damn tall got others trained easier to cope with now. :hubba: 13 weeks in coulda went 2 more i think....had a sample really good....can't wait for dry and cure.  def. 1 of those gettin a 6 mos cure. 
Had lots of side trim...but figure give ya the main bud pics...thats what matters


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 7, 2009)

Wow.

That cindy pheno is so much different from ours...


----------



## solarz (May 7, 2009)

Is the bros grim that used to be here (and by the way what happened to them?) the same bros/ grim that produced the c99 originally?  I've always wondered that.

solarz


----------



## Hick (May 7, 2009)

that was "Brother's *GRUNT"* solarz...


----------



## Mutt (May 7, 2009)

bros grimm C99 said:
			
		

> This strain may be the "Holy Grail". The result of painstakingly backcrossing a very rare female to her male progeny over 3 generations. This hybrid was specifically bred for indoor cultivation. Short-statured & heavily branched, this plant grows long, dense colas with an extremely high flower/leaf ratio and outrageous resin production. The breeder has observed a "giant leap" in potency with each progressive generation and, as expected, Cinderella 99 has topped all previous results - her high is heavily influenced by Haze; clear, energetic & devastatingly psychoactive. A plant with all of the above is rare enough, but Cinderella 99 finishes flowering after a scant 50 days of 12/12! Above-average yields of crystal covered buds reeking of tropical fruit aromas can be harvested every other month once a mother plant is selected and asexually propagated.


 
i don't buy the 50 day thing. but working with F3's prolly got a pheno the sat side really came out. :hubba:
Did have the Haze look and growing time.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 7, 2009)

woww mutt you owe me for a new keyboard bro!
i drooled all over mine after looking at those c99 buds!
shame i doubt ill ever get to experience smoking c99.. :cry: :fid:


----------



## solarz (May 7, 2009)

Yeah i remember that now...Brother's Grunt, but whatever happened to those guys?  Did they just give it up...or decide to not post on the net anymore or what?  Just curious, as i've not seen them around in some time.

solarz


----------



## Mutt (May 11, 2009)

TBG moved on to another site. 


a pic of the cindy colas.


----------



## T.N.T. (Jun 11, 2009)

Cool dude! I got some Morning Dew seeds (Cind 99 x Endless Sky genetics) and can't wait to grow them!


----------

